# RAN OUT OF FOOD!



## vaneau (Jan 25, 2012)

So, I've made a big mistake  I've been running low on "chicken soup for the cat lover's soul light" so I went down to the local pet store to pick up another bag. But, THEY'VE RUN OUT! And I must have called every pet store in the whole city, but alas, no luck. What do I do? I can order another bag online but it will take a couple of days for it to arrive. I only have enough food for one more night. Do I introduce a new food? I know that it will upset his stomach, but it's better than him not eating at all. What food should I get as a short term substitute?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

does your hedgie eat anything other then kibble? If theyll eat insects and fruit and veggies id just give them some extra of that. and try and order some. asap.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

You could also cook up various protein sources and supplement those in addition to the fruits/veggies and insects for the time being. My hedgie absolutely LOVES things like chicken, ground beef, and egg (scrambled or hard boiled). Just make sure that everything is unseasoned.


----------



## vaneau (Jan 25, 2012)

OK! I think I'm going to order his food, and in the meantime give him some unseasoned cooked chicken and scrambled eggs (he absolutely loves those two things) in addition to his usual 2-3 meal worms. That should be enough for a few days right? Should I give him more meal worms too?

Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd give more mealworms, the exoskeletons might provide him with some extra fiber to balance out the meat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

i think it depends on how much of the other stuff hes eating. i would maybe give him a few more just incase so he doesnt go hunger.


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

Dont feel to bad.... i did the EXACT same thing today.. i called 16 stores trying to find him food.
but thanks for all the ideas! this will help me big time to!


----------



## vaneau (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you guys for being so helpful and prompt! I'll follow your advice and give you an update in a day or few  I'm sure he'll be just fine!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not sure what it is about Chicken Soup food, but I had similar problems with it. I originally wanted to feed it to Felix, but I couldn't find a pet store in my area that stocked it on a regular basis. The stores would have it one week and then be out of it the next.


----------



## vaneau (Jan 25, 2012)

Ya, it's really quite bizarre. I called a few places and they told me that they used to have it but couldn't get it anymore. Is it the best food that you can give your hedgehog? I know there's that dry cat food list, but is that the order of best to worst? Should I transition to the next one down? So many questions..


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Chicken soup has changed shape so the stores may be selling out of the old before they start stocking the new round shape. This change means I will no longer be using Chicken Soup. If you can get Solid Gold Katz'n'Floken, it is the same size and shape as the original Chicken Soup and my gang all love it.


----------



## vaneau (Jan 25, 2012)

OK. So I've been feeding Ichi unseasoned chicken and scrambled eggs as wells as about 6-7 meal worms for the past 2 nights. Today when I went to clean his cage I noticed a dark almost black REALLY soft stool. About 4 or 5 months ago I gave him a meal worm and he annointed with it. And when he did this it smelled REALLY bad, and this stool smells like it. Is he sick? Did I give him too many meal worms? Am I doing the wrong thing by only giving him chicken, scrambled eggs, and mealies? Should I take him to the vet?


----------

